# 2.7t s4 noise from crank area



## hillclimber (Jul 30, 2009)

Noise coming from the crank area, installed new rollers and factory audi timing belt no change, belt tension seems ok, had timing belt done with k04's 6,000 miles ago. this car is stage 3- downpipes ect, with a stethoscope can hear almost the same noise coming from the oil filter, Bad oil pump. Any help is appreciated
Youtube link below, little dark but noise is there 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1q6vT1vMQg



_Modified by hillclimber at 2:25 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## hillclimber (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: 2.7t s4 noise from crank area (hillclimber)*

Bump


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: 2.7t s4 noise from crank area (hillclimber)*

thats an audi for ya


----------

